# Considering moving from England to Hawaii...



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi there!

We have recently married (Brit and U.S citizen)... and are considering moving to Hawaii, with our 3 year old daughter... 

Can anyone tell me if it's difficult to find accommodation? ...And how much one would pay for a 1 bedroom apartment in Honolulu for example. 

Also, is it really difficult to find work? We both work in hospitality and most importantly my husband works in restaurants/food and beverages and usually earns at least $2000/mth in the States, and would definitely need to be working .

Any important info would be really appreciated.! 

Thank you very much....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As recently married, you will still have to get a visa for the Brit citizen member of the couple. And a US passport for the sprog (assuming the US citizen parent is able to transmit their nationality).

To get a spouse visa for the non-US citizen, the US citizen needs to be able to show an acceptable level of income and a place to live. It's possible to use a co-sponsor, but be sure you understand what you're asking someone to take on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Travel.state.gov will walk you through the spousal visa process. Read through recent posts for real time experiences doing it.


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

...where are the answers to this post!?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tania007 said:


> ...where are the answers to this post!?


See post 2 and 3. Your child has to enter the US with a US passport - assuming the US parent is eligible to transfer citizenship. The UK parent needs a spousal visa. Travel.state.gov is an official linked to USCIS.gov and walks an applicant through the process from soup to nuts or application to fee.

I consider it impossible for a family of three to live on HI with 2k gross. Google offers endless information about real estate and cost of living.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> I consider it impossible for a family of three to live on HI with 2k gross.


For what it's worth, the U.S. federal government doesn't think it's _impossible_. The 2014 poverty line in Hawaii for a family of 3 is $22,760 per year.

I agree that $24K/year is quite difficult in Hawaii.


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi there,

Thanks for your reply..
Ok for the visa...and my daughters passport, we are in the process of applying (recently married)

Re. living cost... well we are both hoping to work actually. If I understood correctly.. it's expensive there... I will need to check have a good look on google at the cost of living.... even though I don't need a lot to live on.
Thank you so much for your feed-back.!! Appreciated.
Tania


----------

